# A$hley-m user database apparently leaked



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

http://bit.ly/1J2onDq

An interesting development.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fires up tor you can too https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
http://pastie.org/10360347


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't have to download the 10 GB torrent.

A user friendly search engine has already been set up LOL.

http://www.*************leaked.com

The asterisks are the proper spelling of AM.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh, dear. This will bring about a lot of heartbreak for the spouses who were deluded about their do-called faithful partners. 

Still, better to know than to live in ignorance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

That website will be down for quite a while. 

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

CTPlay said:


> That website will be down for quite a while.
> 
> Oh the humanity!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Im sure its been copied 100000 times by now.

Just hope they started with states that infidelity has an affect on alimony.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

The most interesting part is the disclaimer from the hackers that 90-95% of the accounts were males. 

The overwhelming majority of the female accounts were completely fake accounts set up by AM.

More proof males typically cheat for the physical aspect of sex and women for the emotional piece?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

BetrayedDad said:


> Don't have to download the 10 GB torrent.
> 
> A user friendly search engine has already been set up LOL.
> 
> ...


Their site is overwhelmed right now! This is the error message I just got:



> Resource Limit Is Reached
> 
> The website is temporarily unable to service your request as it exceeded resource limit. Please try again later.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Thor said:


> Their site is overwhelmed right now! This is the error message I just got:


Was working last night. 

Just had to plug in the email address or first/last name of the suspect and viola. 

I'm sure many a life is being blown up atm....


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> Was working last night.
> 
> Just had to plug in the email address or first/last name of the suspect and viola.
> 
> I'm sure many a life is being blown up atm....


Not to mention all the lawyers lining up to sue that POS that owns it. 

Not to mention the POS that owns it just saw his livelihood go. POOOF!

He claims his site has helped many marriages. Sigh. Probably true if "Many" means 42. Compare that to the number of marriages destroyed...


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Sigh. Why am I happy? Damn I'm just not right in the head.


----------



## uncover (Aug 19, 2015)

I confirmed 2-3 email matches. Wish there was an easy way to contact these peoples' spouses (since the spouses will probably be searching on known email addresses and not the hidden ones these cheaters create), but I don't have their contact information.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Now I can't even get to the first page they're so overwhelmed.

I doubt my wife will be in there, but I'll keep trying all permutations I can think of. Women especially may escape detection easily in this leak since they don't have to pay to join, and thus don't have to ever enter a valid name.


----------



## uncover (Aug 19, 2015)

Thor said:


> Now I can't even get to the first page they're so overwhelmed.
> 
> I doubt my wife will be in there, but I'll keep trying all permutations I can think of. Women especially may escape detection easily in this leak since they don't have to pay to join, and thus don't have to ever enter a valid name.


I think most people use a hidden email.. the 'smartest' use two hidden emails.. one for the acct and one to communicate with. Don't know if there's some sort of Cheater FAQ that recommends this or people figure it out on their own.

With 5 accounts I know met on AM, only 2-3 actually showed up in this. Wish I could contact their spouses, but AFAIK no way to easily do that.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sure most people will not care. Politicians and other public figures, sure. But everyone else? Big yawn.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
How does anyone know the database is real and un-altered? Assuming they had the real database, might they not add fake profiles of politicians for political gain, or remove profiles in return for money?


----------



## uncover (Aug 19, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> How does anyone know the database is real and un-altered? Assuming they had the real database, might they not add fake profiles of politicians for political gain, or remove profiles in return for money?


Krebs on Security has confirmed it a few ways. I have matched a couple of known emails myself.

Unaltered? Who knows.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

uncover said:


> I think most people use a hidden email.. the 'smartest' use two hidden emails.. one for the acct and one to communicate with. Don't know if there's some sort of Cheater FAQ that recommends this or people figure it out on their own.


My wife is surprisingly un-sneaky when it comes to stuff like that. I could see her signing up under her regular email but then switching to some other covert communications after that.

Something suspicious was in her emails a few years ago and she hurriedly deleted everything before I could see it when she discovered they were all on her smart phone in the trash folder. I know that email acct, so that's the one I'm searching on.

The AM search also allows names to be searched on. There are many permutations when one considers maiden name, married name, full first name, shortened first name, etc.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

There are people who signed up to AM with .mil and .gov domain addresses. Yes they are not necessarily the smartest bunch.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

snap said:


> There are people who signed up to AM with .mil and .gov domain addresses. Yes they are not necessarily the smartest bunch.


Probably figured the spouse would have no way to access their work email. Government email requires either secured VPN access or you have to be onsite.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

MANY people would care. Large organizations where careers are made and unmade would care.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Thor said:


> Now I can't even get to the first page they're so overwhelmed.


Wouldn't it be amusing if some tech savvy cheater was orchestrating a DOS attack on the website to keep his spouse from searching for his name?

It's incredibly easy to download a script that keeps querying a website until it crashes. Nothing would really shock me at the lengths a cheater would go through in covering their tracks.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

uncover said:


> With 5 accounts I know met on AM, only 2-3 actually showed up in this. Wish I could contact their spouses, but AFAIK no way to easily do that.


You know 5 people that use AM?

Don't you think you should find a new circle of friends?


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

snap said:


> There are people who signed up to AM with .mil and .gov domain addresses. Yes they are not necessarily the smartest bunch.


Wow, seriously? LMAO!

I was wondering if this group was going to make good on their promise.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> More proof males typically cheat for the physical aspect of sex and women for the emotional piece?


Or it proves that women don't need to go through the trouble to post an ad to get laid. 

Men don't understand how easy it is for women to get sex. For us, its like ordering a pizza...we can stay in our pyjamas and get 30 minute delivery.



> There are people who signed up to AM with .mil and .gov domain addresses. Yes they are not necessarily the smartest bunch.


Too funny. My husband works for the government and trust me, those people will get outed in a really bad way. If they work for a sensitive agency, its highly likely they'll lose their jobs.

What will be interesting to see is if they figure out who hacked their site, if they'll bring a lawsuit for ruining their business model.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

I got my son to download this junk for me because I'm old and don't know how. My ahole boss used his work email (which is a government address). It said he was interested in "transvestites". 

I feel really bad because his wife is so lovely but at the same time I can't stop giggling about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Men don't understand how easy it is for women to get sex. For us, its like ordering a pizza...we can stay in our pyjamas and get 30 minute delivery.


*giggles*


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Or it proves that women don't need to go through the trouble to post an ad to get laid.
> 
> Men don't understand how easy it is for women to get sex. For us, its like ordering a pizza...we can stay in our pyjamas and get 30 minute delivery.


We're not really disagreeing. 

Men mostly want just sex so it's easy for a women to find any willing man. 

Women want feelings so they trade sex to get "emotional fulfillment". 

They don't need to post an ad because most of them are not looking for just sex.

There are exceptions on both sides but generally speaking this is the mold and it's dictated by biological factors.


----------



## intuitionoramiwrong (Mar 18, 2014)

The .gov and .mil addresses baffle me. Why in the sh!t would you use your work email for something like that?? WHY? 

I use a fake name and profile here and I haven't done anything wrong...wtf.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

I just can't help to think. How this is almost cosmic in it's glory. 

But what if I put in a friends' name? Or a relative? 

I'm torn by rights of privacy.

But then I recall a saying.

One shall not steal, lie, or cheat. Nor shall one stand silent as others steal, lie, or cheat. 

And it's the last half of that sentence that brings me a small amount of peace.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Seems like a lot of work to buy sex.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> We're not really disagreeing.
> 
> Men mostly want just sex so it's easy for a women to find any willing man.
> 
> ...


I agree with you...I was just making a joke.

By the way, I have never actually ordered sex like a pizza...just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EnigmaGirl said:


> I agree with you...I was just making a joke.
> 
> By the way, I have never actually ordered sex like a pizza...just wanted to make that clear.


Insert "sausage and extra cheese" joke here.

Sorry, couldn't resist.

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

But! All is not as it seems.

Apparently there are a number of instances where people have signed up for an AM account with the details of someone else. Originally AM had *no system of verification whatsoever* for the email address people were using.

So the hackers might have opened themselves up to legal actions for libel at the very least.

This is going to get very messy indeed.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> But! All is not as it seems.
> 
> Apparently there are a number of instances where people have signed up for an AM account with the details of someone else. Originally AM had *no system of verification whatsoever* for the email address people were using.
> 
> ...


I'd think that everything would be laid bare in the credit card billing details.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Or it proves that women don't need to go through the trouble to post an ad to get laid.
> 
> *Men don't understand how easy it is for women to get sex. For us, its like ordering a pizza...we can stay in our pyjamas and get 30 minute delivery.*
> 
> ...


That is hilarious and true. A male friend once told me there is no such thing as a female casanova - she needs no game to get action she just has to show up. LOL


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> That is hilarious and true. A male friend once told me there is no such thing as a female casanova - she needs no game to get action she just has to show up. LOL


Kinda depends on the action that she's looking to get.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I'd think that everything would be laid bare in the credit card billing details.


True.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Well this could be embarrassing...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

intuitionoramiwrong said:


> The .gov and .mil addresses baffle me. Why in the sh!t would you use your work email for something like that?? WHY?
> 
> I use a fake name and profile here and I haven't done anything wrong...wtf.


I'll never understand that either. When I caught my ex soliciting sex online (Craigslist and others) he was using his actual email address, actual first name and actual last name. 

Honestly, how stupid can you be?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

And so it begins....

Family Values Activist Josh Duggar Had a Paid ****** ******* Account


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> And so it begins....
> 
> Family Values Activist Josh Duggar Had a Paid ****** ******* Account


hahahahaha...no way?!?

Is that that the same assclown that molested his own sisters?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

EnigmaGirl said:


> hahahahaha...no way?!?
> 
> Is that that the same assclown that molested his own sisters?


Yup!


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> Well this could be embarrassing...


hahahahaha...I almost just fell off my chair laughing. Especially at Jesus's having a [email protected] email address.

Too funny!



> Yup!


They need to limit that Chester the Molester to one sex scandal per year. What an idiot. 

The tabloids must be going nuts with this story....this is going to go on for a while.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

And then there is the almost certain fact that the Feds have downloaded the entire thing and will search it for all sorts of things, like folks with security clearances who are in the data base and the like...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

sidney2718 said:


> And then there is the almost certain fact that the Feds have downloaded the entire thing and will search it for all sorts of things, like folks with security clearances who are in the data base and the like...


I read earlier that there were apparently something like 15,000 .mil and .gov e-mail addresses that had been registered, including some White House staffers.

Dust off your resumés, folks...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I read earlier that there were apparently something like 15,000 .mil and .gov e-mail addresses that had been registered, including some White House staffers.
> 
> Dust off your resumés, folks...


There are some .gov. UK email addresses and some parliament.UK emails, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Dust off your resumés, folks..."

Gus,

Man I wish this would be true.

But most of them will probably just refuse to resign like those two Tea Party a**hats in the Michigan state legislature, both M btw, who got busted recently when the guy involved fired a staffer for refusing to send out a FAKE e-mail story claiming there were allegations the guy had paid a MALE prostitute for sex behind a club....he hoped the hype on this fake story would cover up news of the A with his female colleague, which was about to break, and of course he would be able to disprove the fake allegations and claim to be the victim of a media witchhunt.

And, of course, both of them are fundamentalist, Bible-thumping, moral police on the rest of society....but both refuse to resign, saying they made a mistake and have prayed for forgiveness.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sickened and yet joyous all at the same time! I know there was a lengthy debate about privacy a couple of weeks ago, but this has given just a bit of "finally, some justice!" to this old betrayed heart.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

In the wake of this particular website's data hack, the data dump has been turned into a searchable database. Since we can not use the name of that site in our quotes and links here, I will refer you here: *https://<female-name-beginning-with-A>.cynic.al/* This is not a link--but rather a hint 

I hope this tool is useful for some to find the truth and for some to relieve suspicions.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Affaircare said:


> In the wake of this particular website's data hack, the data dump has been turned into a searchable database. Since we can not use the name of that site in our quotes and links here, I will refer you here: *https://<female-name-beginning-with-A>.cynic.al/* This is not a link--but rather a hint
> 
> I hope this tool is useful for some to find the truth and for some to relieve suspicions.


There are about 10 of these search sites out there.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm kind of dense AC, I see what you put there and figured it out, Duh.

:slap:


----------



## intuitionoramiwrong (Mar 18, 2014)

This will be old news in a week... Even if you find your spouses email, you can't prove they had an affair, so it will be a bunch of lies and trickle truth if someone is discovered.. 

"I was just curious what kind of a-holes would join this website"

"Me and my friends wanted to see if we knew anyone on there.."

Cheaters are the best liars.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I'm too dense to figure out that link, or the server is now down. Two search sites I tried earlier were also down due to excessive traffic. There must be a lot of suspicious spouses out there looking for data.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I have had no luck searching them either.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Thor said:


> Well I'm too dense to figure out that link, or the server is now down. Two search sites I tried earlier were also down due to excessive traffic. There must be a lot of suspicious spouses out there looking for data.





farsidejunky said:


> I have had no luck searching them either.


*cough* Torrents!

*cough* The Pirate Bay!

*cough* PM for URL!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Already got the link via PM, but I have been told it is a jumbled mess of a text file. 

Not sure what to do to query the data for specific search criteria. 

IOW, I know what needs to happen but not how to make it happen.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I did.

Trustify.info worked for me.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> Already got the link via PM, but I have been told it is a jumbled mess of a text file.
> 
> Not sure what to do to query the data for specific search criteria.
> 
> IOW, I know what needs to happen but not how to make it happen.


It's actually several text files. It's a total of about 10 GB... _compressed_.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> It's actually several text files. It's a total of about 10 GB... _compressed_.


And then it takes a program to query said data, right?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

If anyone comes across new online search sites, please post the links.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Thor said:


> If anyone comes across new online search sites, please post the links.


Trustify.info

email search only.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> And then it takes a program to query said data, right?


They're just flat text files. You can open them using a text editor of your choice, and then use the editor's built in search function to (slowly) sift through the data.

Eventually someone will probably re-publish the lists w/ line breaks, etc, which would make it sorting through it a bit easier.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So if you were China your brilliant plan would be to pull out some of the information, bait the media with its existence and wait for the inquiries to roll in, just like some of the people here have done. The Evil Honeypot Project.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a fresh suse and mysql vm working on a 32 core opteron I am going to play around with this weekend if I have time


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I have found most text editors choke on files that big.

If you have Unix, Linux, or OSX, open the terminal or bash shell, and use grep.

I think you can find versions for those unlucky enough to use Windows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

I have no idea what the format of the files is but there is no way you are going to open them in any OS.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

sparrow555 said:


> I have no idea what the format of the files is but there is no way you are going to open them in any OS.


I managed to open the email dump in both TextEdit and emacs but it was beach ball hell. Very slow. 

If you want to just see what it's like, open a terminal and use 'more'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> They're just flat text files. You can open them using a text editor of your choice, and then use the editor's built in search function to (slowly) sift through the data.
> 
> Eventually someone will probably re-publish the lists w/ line breaks, etc, which would make it sorting through it a bit easier.


So they simply extracted the info from the database and laid it out in a flat ASCII file? Somehow I got the impression that the information was queriable.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

MountainRunner said:


> So they simply extracted the info from the database and laid it out in a flat ASCII file? Somehow I got the impression that the information was queriable.


If you're smart enough you can load it into a database and query. But it is a regular text file (uncompressed it's like 30GB... larger than most machines we regular grunts can handle). But if you do get it open you can "find" names.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

MattMatt said:


> But! All is not as it seems.
> 
> Apparently there are a number of instances where people have signed up for an AM account with the details of someone else. Originally AM had *no system of verification whatsoever* for the email address people were using.
> 
> ...


This is what I have heard. While I'm sure most are valid email addresses, I have heard that the PM of Australia's email address was in the list. Can't believe that's real.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

MountainRunner said:


> So they simply extracted the info from the database and laid it out in a flat ASCII file? Somehow I got the impression that the information was queriable.


It actually looks like a DB dump. They managed to get into either a shell, or a db admin tool. Or a SQL injection, maybe.

I'm sure one could load it into mysql (it's a mysql dump) pretty easily. I haven't done so.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Affaircare said:


> In the wake of this particular website's data hack, the data dump has been turned into a searchable database. Since we can not use the name of that site in our quotes and links here, I will refer you here: *https://<female-name-beginning-with-A>.cynic.al/* This is not a link--but rather a hint
> 
> I hope this tool is useful for some to find the truth and for some to relieve suspicions.


 You guys are so funny. 

Try this: https://a$hley.cynic.al/ only with a letter 's'


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> So they simply extracted the info from the database and laid it out in a flat ASCII file? Somehow I got the impression that the information was queriable.


The files were released via torrent sites, after which several people appear to have downloaded the data, imported it into their own MySQL DB instances (presumably), and then built impromptu web sites that allow the data to be queried.

That said, it would appear that Avid Life Media (AM's parent company) is now sending out cease and desist orders...

http://bit.ly/1LnctYi

http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/19/9179515/******-*******-dmca-takedown-motherboard-tweet-leak

...all the King's horses and all the King's men...


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, I've done a bit of work w/ mysql myself and I guess that's why I thought they would have simply built a LAMP server, and inserted the data.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

sparrow555 said:


> I have no idea what the format of the files is but there is no way you are going to open them in any OS.


They're flat text files. Actually, check that... they're ZIPPED flat text files.

Either way, once unzipped, they can be opened by pretty much any text editor.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

marduk said:


> I have found most text editors choke on files that big.
> 
> If you have Unix, Linux, or OSX, open the terminal or bash shell, and use grep.
> 
> I think you can find versions for those unlucky enough to use Windows.


"find" or "findstr" works for Windows. Or, if you have it installed, "qgrep".

That said, the lack of line breaks in the files will make it pretty painful.

ETA: Didn't think about it before now, but I find myself wondering how easily the files could be converted to CSV.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

GusPolinski said:


> "find" or "findstr" works for Windows. Or, if you have it installed, "qgrep".
> 
> That said, the lack of line breaks in the files will make it pretty painful.
> 
> ETA: Didn't think about it before now, but I find myself wondering how easily the files could be converted to CSV.


The easiest path to that would probably be to import it into MySQL and write a query to output to csv. 

But if you already have it in a database, I wouldn't see the point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Cross-posting...



GusPolinski said:


> Oh sh*t.
> 
> The ****** ******* Hackers Just Dumped More Data -- a Lot More


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

marduk said:


> It actually looks like a DB dump. They managed to get into either a shell, or a db admin tool. Or a SQL injection, maybe.
> 
> I'm sure one could load it into mysql (it's a mysql dump) pretty easily. I haven't done so.


Yes it's mysql dump 

For people that like to play around with stuff at home look up youtube vids on how to install mysql and mysql workbench then look up a vid about importing mysql backups with workbench its easy they make msql for any os you my be using

MySQL :: Download MySQL Workbench

MySQL :: Download MySQL Community Server


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Or you can try this live cd Hanthana Linux Project download | SourceForge.net


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

dash74 said:


> Or you can try this live cd Hanthana Linux Project download | SourceForge.net


I don't think it would be super great loading a 10G mysql db and trying to query against it in memory (no swap) with a standard PC.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

marduk said:


> I don't think it would be super great loading a 10G mysql db and trying to query against it in memory (no swap) with a standard PC.


LOL. Kinda depends on what you consider "standard".

Over here at Casa de Gus, I'm all like "32 GB RAM or GTFO".

:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

GusPolinski said:


> LOL. Kinda depends on what you consider "standard".
> 
> Over here at Casa de Gus, I'm all like "32 GB RAM or GTFO".
> 
> :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


You like your porn in-memory for fast access, huh?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Hopefully some of these searches end up in foreign countries that will laugh at the cease and desist...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Hopefully some of these searches end up in foreign countries that will laugh at the cease and desist...



Those emails with .sa domains will face death as infidelity carries a stiff penalty in that country.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

weightlifter said:


> Hopefully some of these searches end up in foreign countries that will laugh at the cease and desist...


It no longer matters.

Once a torrent is out and downloaded by a few thousand people, the law and blustering is meaningless.

The beauty of the internet is that it doesn't care about what people want it to be. What it is is decentralized, fault tolerant, controllable at the endpoints, and capable of withstanding a nuclear assault.

The internet treats censorship as a failure of a group of nodes and routes around it.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

marduk said:


> I don't think it would be super great loading a 10G mysql db and trying to query against it in memory (no swap) with a standard PC.


No but if you are using x64 machine with a ton of memory 12gb+ you could pull it off it was an option for tam'er'ites personally I would load this on a vm like https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads because you never know if it had some tag alongs


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

dash74 said:


> No but if you are using x64 machine with a ton of memory 12gb+ you could pull it off it was an option for tam'er'ites personally I would load this on a vm like https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads because you never know if it had some tag alongs


I would find it hilarious if someone threw this in S3.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

marduk said:


> It no longer matters.
> 
> Once a torrent is out and downloaded by a few thousand people, the law and blustering is meaningless.
> 
> ...


Looks like they are trying to shut down the searches.

A us server has to comply.
Boris and vlad can repost it and make fun of it.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

marduk said:


> I would find it hilarious if someone threw this in S3.


Amazon would sh*t a brick and promptly ship it to you


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

dash74 said:


> Amazon would sh*t a brick and promptly ship it to you


Throw an iOS app around it, charge for use... Ssl it...

Charge $5 for it or so...

From a shell company in the Balkans...

Hang on. Forget I said that. I have patents!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow I just saw a map of AM cheaters. 

Women, you want loyalty? Marry a man from the middle of Africa.

Wait...


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

What map? Link?


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes said:


> What map? Link?


It shows % of users by country he was making a joke about the lack of internet connectivity in bfe


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

Information are query-able. There are csv files, you can open in Excel. You can also load them onto any database like access if you know how to do it and have db server available like oracle. And yes dump files are code files, and actual data dump. Even if you have the technical capability to do that, it will take a while to reconstruct everything. 

Windows has a search tool for content, but you need to re-index and turn on the content search under advance settings. Or just download any file content search tool.

I would not recommend downloading any torrents, first they contain massive amount of un-useful information, at least to us. Second, by now there are a lot of viruses distribute along with them.


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

Information are query-able. There are csv files, you can open in Excel. You can also load them onto any database like access if you know how to do it and have db server available like oracle. And yes dump files are code files, and actual data dump. Even if you have the technical capability to do that, it will take a while to reconstruct everything. 

Windows has a search tool for content, but you need to re-index and turn on the content search under advance settings. Or just download any file content search tool.

I would not recommend downloading any torrents, first they contain massive amount of un-useful information, at least to us. Second, by now there are a lot of viruses distribute along with them.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Viruses are pretty hard to put in plain text ASCII files.

Unless you've been reading a lot of Neal Stephenson.


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me a current source to use?
I tried one that was email only and it didn't find him. But, I only know of one email account. Are there any other sources where you can type in names instead?
Thanks!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

hurtingbadly said:


> Can anyone tell me a current source to use?
> 
> I tried one that was email only and it didn't find him. But, I only know of one email account. Are there any other sources where you can type in names instead?
> 
> Thanks!



You can try trustify.info, they seem to be the most legit. However, if you start an inquiry they will tell you to list possible aliases given many AM users probably did not use their real name or used a names like Jesus or Bill Clinton. Both of those had over 10k query hits alone.


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

The dump(s) on torrent doesn't just contain ASCII files. 
So far all the name search sites are being shutdown already. The law enforcement are on this closely making sure information are 'properly' handle for people who has the information. 

Ikaika said Trustify.info, try them. They are private investigators, their hope is to capture new customers. If they are licensed which I assume so, you can contact them, give them a fee to search for what you want to know. 

Another one is: have i been pwned dot com. They are not investigator, but he/she posted up a contact email. Try them.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

temperance said:


> The dump(s) on torrent doesn't just contain ASCII files.
> 
> So far all the name search sites are being shutdown already. The law enforcement are on this closely making sure information are 'properly' handle for people who has the information.
> 
> ...



I don't believe trustify is that expensive and likely have access to the original, unaltered files. I'm not a computer nerd, but realize that ASCII files can be altered. So person to person sharing is like playing that old game of phone (whisper to your partner pass it down). It less likely things were added, more likely things are deleted.


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> But! All is not as it seems.
> 
> Apparently there are a number of instances where people have signed up for an AM account with the details of someone else. Originally AM had *no system of verification whatsoever* for the email address people were using.
> 
> ...


An example of this: Truth About MP?s Online Adultery Account*-* Tech News Links



MattMatt said:


> There are some .gov. UK email addresses and some parliament.UK emails, too.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For the reason stated by MattMatt above, caution is advised before accusing someone who's info appears in the stolen data base. Also, how is one to know that the thieves didn't doctor the info to embarrass politicians, celebrities, etc.?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> The most interesting part is the disclaimer from the hackers that 90-95% of the accounts were males.
> 
> The overwhelming majority of the female accounts were completely fake accounts set up by AM.
> 
> More proof males typically cheat for the physical aspect of sex and women for the emotional piece?


How did men cheat with fake accounts, via phone sex? That would indicate it was the emotional piece they were getting, so to speak >


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Or it proves that women don't need to go through the trouble to post an ad to get laid.
> 
> Men don't understand how easy it is for women to get sex. For us, its like ordering a pizza...we can stay in our pyjamas and get 30 minute delivery.


That's misogynistic red-pill tripe!
According to some women here, anyway...
>


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

UK political blogger Paul Staines has taken the trouble to get an expert to "drill down" into one of the AM accounts stolen and made public by the hackers.

Truth About MP?s Online Adultery Account*-* Tech News Links



> From the data it seems evident that someone other than Michelle Thomson signed up for the account. Definitely a prank…


Releasing unconfirmed fake accounts? Someone might have some 'splaining to do...


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

So basically, it's still impossible for me to see if he had an account. :frown2:


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

technovelist said:


> How did men cheat with fake accounts, via phone sex? That would indicate it was the emotional piece they were getting, so to speak >


OR...

Most of the men who signed up with the intent to cheat spent months trying to hook up with bots, then moved on. What makes you think they got laid just because they joined? AM doesn't care as long as they just get your money. If the men signed up and it was a sausage fest, they would of left a lot sooner. The fake accounts keep the guys paying up months longer.

Why else would they offer FREE membership to women? Obviously their was a scarcity of females because most women are far more likely to cheat with someone they know (friend, neighbor, coworker) versus random strange on the internet.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Somebody took the time to put together an infographic about A.M. membership. Male to female ratio was somewhere in the neighborhood of 8 to 1.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Is there a way to search by state?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> OR...
> 
> Most of the men who signed up with the intent to cheat spent months trying to hook up with bots, then moved on. What makes you think they got laid just because they joined? AM doesn't care as long as they just get your money. If the men signed up and it was a sausage fest, they would of left a lot sooner. The fake accounts keep the guys paying up months longer.
> 
> *Why else would they offer FREE membership to women?* Obviously their was a scarcity of females because most women are far more likely to cheat with someone they know (friend, neighbor, coworker) versus random strange on the internet.


If you're using a service and aren't paying a fee for it, _it's because *you're the product being sold to those who ARE paying.*_


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> Somebody took the time to put together an infographic about A.M. membership. Male to female ratio was somewhere in the neighborhood of 8 to 1.


Men are such pigs!

OINK.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> If you're using a service and aren't paying a fee for it, _it's because *you're the product being sold to those who ARE paying.*_



I often wondered if AM and other sites like it were (I'm assuming the obituary for AM will be written soon) originally based on the oldest profession type of model. So, AM was just a pimping agency, at least some articles would suggest as much based on what was found in the file... Male customers far out pacing female. And many female clients were simply bots, that generated invitation the moment a male client entered. It kept them interested and paying. What a great business model. 

There was an article in Australia where a W joined to see if she could find what she suspected was her cheating H online. I think in the end, this is a web that will untangle many different stories, but become less interesting (unless you are famous) over time. 

The W in Australia finally hired a PI and found her H cheating with a co-worker. In the end, personal suspicions will always outweigh any file of random names and email addresses. This will not stop many who will now try to profit from the information, that is phase 2.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CTPlay said:


> Men are such pigs!
> 
> OINK.


*I have to vehemently disagree, CT! 

It is the execs and the corporate planners over at Ash-Mad who are the real pigs!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *I have to vehemently disagree, CT! It is the execs and the corporate planners over at Ash-Mad who are the real pigs!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Fify... I couldn't see the rest of what you wrote.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *I have to vehemently disagree, CT!
> 
> It is the execs and the corporate planners over at Ash-Mad who are the real pigs!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The exec are all men!

SQUEAL!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CTPlay said:


> The exec are all men!
> 
> SQUEAL!


*Hate to disappoint but there are women on that corporate board as well as advisors ~ after all, who better knows how to recruit potential wayward women?

And everyone at Ash-Mad is in it to preeminently make money at others expenses!

Yes! And while those corporate boardroom "boars" do squeal, so do it's "sows!" Especially when they're not turning a profit and sacrificing the lavish boardroom bonuses that they've all become so accustomed to!!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> If you're using a service and aren't paying a fee for it, _it's because *you're the product being sold to those who ARE paying.*_


Whoa, you just blew my mind!


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> If you're using a service and aren't paying a fee for it, _it's because *you're the product being sold to those who ARE paying.*_


You mean my Congressman makes money off of me?

The HORROR!!!


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> If you're using a service and aren't paying a fee for it, _it's because *you're the product being sold to those who ARE paying.*_


Keen observation there my friend.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

So in reading the news, it looks as if the first class action lawsuits are being prepared against AM. Looks fairly sizable too. I'm gonna venture a guess and say that AM's days are number at this point.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

That Karma train though. Bahahahahaha. Sorry.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Uh oh...

Viral Christian Pregnancy YouTuber Sam Rader Had a Paid ****** ******* Account


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

intuitionoramiwrong said:


> This will be old news in a week... Even if you find your spouses email, you can't prove they had an affair, so it will be a bunch of lies and trickle truth if someone is discovered..
> 
> "I was just curious what kind of a-holes would join this website"
> 
> ...


_"I can't believe my cheating ex signed me up for that ****."_

I've gotten that bs excuse from 2 women I notified sofar. These same 2 women were 'victims,' of their cheating spouses and really made it known to the world during the divorces.

I'm relieved that my stbxw isn't on there, I've seen some pretty interesting stuff she posted on local yahoo groups, again, she claimed it was her cheating bf at the time that used her identity.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> *cough* Torrents!
> 
> *cough* The Pirate Bay!
> 
> *cough* PM for URL!


Uhh, I don't have net, and my ttorrent on my 5GB 4G limit with Verizon...
I can wait till I get the house back.
I will even set up a server for anybody on TAM to get the info they need.

Already loaded the aff dump to my server, just can't link it yet.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> Viral Christian Pregnancy YouTuber Sam Rader Had a Paid ****** ******* Account


Oops.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anybody here ever worked for trustify? I was talking to a woman over coffee that had some stories of bad OLDs, married men ect.

She's writing a book I guess.
I told her to check TAM out, cause she seemed really inquisitive, bounce some ideas around here.

Well it got me thinking, I want a PI hobby, trustify seems legit and always looking for help.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

gouge_away said:


> Has anybody here ever worked for trustify? I was talking to a woman over coffee that had some stories of bad OLDs, married men ect.
> 
> She's writing a book I guess.
> I told her to check TAM out, cause she seemed really inquisitive, bounce some ideas around here.
> ...


I've thought about that myself, but I have enough trust issues as is.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> I've thought about that myself, but I have enough trust issues as is.


That might be a requirement.
I applied to an armored service job years ago.

The interview process went very well, until they asked me if I had ever thought about how I would breach an armored vehicle. I couldn't answer, and based on that criteria was disqualified.

They wanted to train for every possible situation, and if I couldn't even plan a robbery myself, I would just be a liability during a real robbery.

Gus, I'm not saying you would need to be a cheater to investigate one, but I think you know the best ways to go about it without getting caught, just by process of elimination.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Not sure which thread to post this in, but there is now a site that has a search feature, although not very sophisticated yet. I was able to get a number of returns based on city, name, etc. Its still based mostly on email addresses, it looks like. Might be of help to some.

The site is A$hleyMadi$son.sucks. If you add "search" in front of all that it will take you to the search area, or I think there is a link at their home page.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> Whoa, you just blew my mind!


Sarcasm...?



sidney2718 said:


> You mean my Congressman makes money off of me?
> 
> The HORROR!!!


Unless you don't pay taxes at all, you likely pay quite a bit for your Congressman.

The problem is that -- in a great many cases -- lobbyists for special interests pay MORE.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I seriously want to cry right now. My husband and I were using one of the search engines to browse by city and one of the first people to pop up was a very good friend's husband. We pretty much figured he was up to no good but to have it proven is putting this on another level. 

The idiot not only used his gmail account (firstlastname @ gmail) but he used personal credit card information to pay for his membership. Oh, and did I mention he's a judge?!?!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry, Lila.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I just searched my zip and didn't see anything that looks like my wife or anyone I know. The male:female ratio is about 40:1, not good odds for the men!


----------



## betrayed16 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thor said:


> I just searched my zip and didn't see anything that looks like my wife or anyone I know. The male:female ratio is about 40:1, not good odds for the men!


How did you search the zip? Do you have the data?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Sarcasm...?


No! I had never thought of it that way.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> No! I had never thought of it that way.


A radio host let that slip one day--first time I'd heard it said that way. He was talking about how the show is not the product, the listeners are.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

betrayed16 said:


> How did you search the zip? Do you have the data?


Go to A$h3yMad1s0n.sucks, but spell the name properly (this site won't allow it to be displayed if spelled correctly). There is a search window on the home screen where you can enter a name, an email, a partial name or email, or a zip code. I tried to enter birthdate but it wouldn't work for that.


----------



## betrayed16 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thor said:


> Go to A$h3yMad1s0n.sucks, but spell the name properly (this site won't allow it to be displayed if spelled correctly). There is a search window on the home screen where you can enter a name, an email, a partial name or email, or a zip code. I tried to enter birthdate but it wouldn't work for that.


Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

And there it is. I typed in some names but I got thousands of results. 

You would have search by zip code to get anywhere.

Wow. And thus ends AM. No one will ever sign up to that site again.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> A radio host let that slip one day--first time I'd heard it said that way. He was talking about how the show is not the product, the listeners are.


Word. It's the same w/ Facebook, Instagram, Google+, etc.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

OMG SON'S OF JESUS.

I found idiots who used their work address. NON ONONONO NONO NON NO!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

CTPlay said:


> OMG SON'S OF JESUS.
> 
> I found idiots who used their work address. NON ONONONO NONO NON NO!


Want to laugh? Search for "@facebook.com".


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

Gus. I'm beginning to change my mind here.

I'm not sure releasing all this info is the right thing. I just don't know.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

CTPlay said:


> Gus. I'm beginning to change my mind here.
> 
> I'm not sure releasing all this info is the right thing. I just don't know.


Scary, right?


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Scary, right?


My gut just tells me it's not right.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

CTPlay said:


> My gut just tells me it's not right.


AM related suicide?


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lila said:


> I seriously want to cry right now. My husband and I were using one of the search engines to browse by city and one of the first people to pop up was a very good friend's husband. We pretty much figured he was up to no good but to have it proven is putting this on another level.
> 
> The idiot not only used his gmail account (firstlastname @ gmail) but he used personal credit card information to pay for his membership. Oh, and did I mention he's a judge?!?!


I'd not be quick to jump to conclusions. It does show interest and possibly intent, but it doesn't show if anything happened.

Lots of folks have been over at AM just to see what it is.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Posting this information may not have been a great idea, but the problem is bigger than that. The government can get at all of our e-mails, text messages, etc. I don't think that's a good idea either.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

This may have already been posted, but this whole thing is great for the economy. Divorce attorneys, florists, jewelry stores... probably experiencing record profits about now.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> I'd not be quick to jump to conclusions. It does show interest and possibly intent, but it doesn't show if anything happened.
> 
> Lots of folks have been over at AM just to see what it is.


While this is true, it doesn't necessarily mean "no harm done". Put yourself in the spouse's shoes. Your spouse gets outed--but never actually followed through. Are you still cool with it?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

However, I agree with CTPlay. There's a lot of random chance for unforseen consequences in a situation like this. Ends don't always justify means.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> This may have already been posted, but this whole thing is great for the economy. Divorce attorneys, florists, jewelry stores... probably experiencing record profits about now.


Divorce attorneys? You betcha.

Florists? Probably.

Jewelry stores? Maybe.

But don't forget about pawn shops. Think about it... secondhand firearms AND discount jewelry!

I'd also imagine that realtors everywhere are about to be very busy.

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> However, I agree with CTPlay. There's a lot of random chance for unforseen consequences in a situation like this. *Ends don't always justify means.*


Though I've been (and remain!) very amused by all of it, I'm forced to agree w/ this.

Still, I fail to see how fault for any of it lies anywhere other than on those who chose to register, and whether they were "just looking" or not.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> But don't forget about pawn shops. Think about it... secondhand *firearms *AND discount jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :rofl:



what do you mean by this bold comment?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

CTPlay said:


> OMG SON'S OF JESUS.
> 
> I found idiots who used their work address. NON ONONONO NONO NON NO!


I actually found one guy that registered using work e-mail via my (actually, our) employer. I don't know him personally, or even if he's still there, but still... it's amusing.

Found two more that registered using e-mail addresses from one of our primary vendor's domains.

:slap:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> what do you mean by this bold comment?


That someone who finds his or her spouse in any of the published lists might decide to a) hock his or her wedding ring and b) while he (or she) is there, pick up a firearm in order to do something stupid.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> That someone who finds his or her spouse in any of the published lists might decide to a) hock his or her wedding ring and b) while he (or she) is there, pick up a firearm in order to do something stupid.



And you found that funny?

I find it disturbing and sad.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> AM related suicide?


Damn.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> And you found that funny?
> 
> I find it disturbing and sad.


Does it matter? Whether funny, disturbing, or sad, it's an unfortunate reality either way.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I think if anything this is an opportunity for TAM members to invite those discovered and those who discovered their SO to help. Really, this is what we should be about. I'm not saying we rug sweep part or allow justification for actions one took to join AM, but really TAM could be a leader in helping those heal who want to heal. 

This is a callout out to anyone who was discovered or discovered their loved one. If you want to truly save your marriage, I would encourage both of you to join. I want to see positive from all of this mess, I really do. I feel for the afflicted and their family.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Does it matter? Whether funny, disturbing, or sad, it's an unfortunate reality either way.



Then why the lol and :rofl: ? No matter how you want to view these folks, they are people not just some silly AM username (and yes there were some silly ones). I for one want to be one to help in the healing and no longer salivating over the destruction. I refuse to look at the list any longer and await new members to have healing. 

Maybe the forum administrators can create a new subforum.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Though I've been (and remain!) very amused by all of it, I'm forced to agree w/ this.
> 
> Still, I fail to see how fault for any of it lies anywhere other than on those who chose to register, and whether they were "just looking" or not.


No, you're right, the fault does lie with the people that register with it,
and propagate it.

Still, "fault" doesn't necessarily justify "results". We don't know people's stories. We don't know their motivations.

For the man or woman who makes a wrong choice to cheat on their abusive spouse, for instance--being branded with the scarlet letter isn't necessarily justice.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> I think if anything this is an opportunity for TAM members to invite those discovered and those who discovered their SO to help. Really, this is what we should be about. I'm not saying we sweep part under the rug or allow justification for actions one took to join AM, but really TAM could be a leader in helping those heal who want to heal.
> 
> This is a callout out to anyone who was discovered or discovered their loved one. If you want to truly save your marriage, I would encourage both of you to join. I want to see positive from all of this mess, I really do. I feel for the afflicted and their family.





Ikaika said:


> Then why the lol and :rofl: ? No matter how you want to view these folks, they are people not just some silly AM username (and yes there were some silly ones). I for one want to be one to help in the healing and no longer salivating over the destruction. I refuse to look at the list any longer and await new members to have healing.
> 
> Maybe the forum administrators can create a new subforum.


I don't disagree w/ any of that.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I think it is time we stop with the giggles and sneering. TAM should be about healing for those that want healing. I for one, again invite the lurkers or those just looking in from the outside to come in. This is who we are at TAM.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I don't disagree w/ any of that.



Thank you. Open invitation, please don't take your life, come here, invite your spouse. I want to see healing... Let others across the Internet make their silly comments, we want to help. Please enter.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I imagine any woman on the dump is going to have a full email inbox from local man****s.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I have mixed opinions on it. I don't think its a list of cheaters, more like a list of dummies. Full disclosure, I am on the list, and yes I am a wayward spouse, but not as a result of AM. My wife knew I was on there years before this hack even happened. Its a long story....but we saw it on TV, can't remember if it was Dateline or 20/20 and we wanted to be nosy. Now everyone who sees my name assumes we are either perverts or getting divorced. Neither is true......It really sucks..... Like really .....really sucks.....


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> I have mixed opinions on it. I don't think its a list of cheaters, more like a list of dummies. Full disclosure, I am on the list, and yes I am a wayward spouse, but not as a result of AM. My wife knew I was on there years before this hack even happened. Its a long story....but we saw it on TV, can't remember if it was Dateline or 20/20 and we wanted to be nosy. Now everyone who sees my name assumes we are either perverts or getting divorced. Neither is true......It really sucks..... Like really .....really sucks.....



As for anyone lurking, read this and there is hope for healing. It does suck, but the cat is out of the bag. Thank you for sharing @ReformedHubby


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

This isn't over yet!
There is still 300GB of unreleased data. Chat logs, 100s of thousands of user photographs.
I have a feeling this will be the greatest exposé of all time. Clearly we know by now impact team does not give 2 licks, how this will affect you families, careers, or life.

They will get what they want, and from this day forward, the next time lizard squad, impact team, or anonymous threaten a company to cease and desist, that company will consider closing shop.

This is good for marriage, I truly believe this is good for marriage.

This is Cyber Advocacy, and the institution it protects is Marriage.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

I had a little look at uers db and seen one of our city councilmen I know his dad real well he had a paid account along with a local cpa with his postmaster email acc and a popular dentist with his biz email and one head of a tribal government branch non elected position using his tribal email and a maybe a coworker all of them married


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

By the way, there's nothing to stop a "prankster" from creating a fake site to make it appear that someone's name is on the A-M database leak.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> By the way, there's nothing to stop a "prankster" from creating a fake site to make it appear that someone's name is on the A-M database leak.


I got it from the impact mag link off of tor with proper hash on file


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> By the way, there's nothing to stop a "prankster" from creating a fake site to make it appear that someone's name is on the A-M database leak.


Its got a signature, just like any iTunes download has a copyright signature embedded into the file.


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> This isn't over yet!
> There is still 300GB of unreleased data. Chat logs, 100s of thousands of user photographs.
> I have a feeling this will be the greatest exposé of all time. Clearly we know by now impact team does not give 2 licks, how this will affect you families, careers, or life.
> 
> ...


It's also unethical and illegal. This information is going to do a lot more harm than good to innocent people and even to those who signed up for various reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

gouge_away said:


> This isn't over yet!
> There is still 300GB of unreleased data. Chat logs, 100s of thousands of user photographs.
> I have a feeling this will be the greatest exposé of all time. Clearly we know by now impact team does not give 2 licks, how this will affect you families, careers, or life.
> 
> ...


I don't know, there is an awful lot of collateral damage here and cheaters will still cheat anyway. This mass exposure won't change that. I for one don't believe that all that many affairs started via AM anyway. 

From what I am hearing high school kids with fathers on the list are being teased in my area. The whole thing is just bad for families in general. I also don't think they will release a whole lot more. I say this because they released just enough data for people to assume that everyone on that list was an active user. If they released everything I bet you would find that most of the 37 million users logged on once and quit. Releasing more info would probably help most people on the list, because I think most people on there just wanted to peek behind the curtain and never bothered to create a full profile or post pictures of themselves.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't know, there is an awful lot of collateral damage here and cheaters will still cheat anyway. This mass exposure won't change that. I for one don't believe that all that many affairs started via AM anyway.
> 
> From what I am hearing high school kids with fathers on the list are being teased in my area. The whole thing is just bad for families in general. I also don't think they will release a whole lot more. I say this because they released just enough data for people to assume that everyone on that list was an active user. If they released everything I bet you would find that most of the 37 million users logged on once and quit. Releasing more info would probably help most people on the list, because I think most people on there just wanted to peek behind the curtain and never bothered to create a full profile or post pictures of themselves.


I think this is spot on. A-M to me was more marketing to get rich than a true hook up site.


----------



## intuitionoramiwrong (Mar 18, 2014)

I couldn't get that site to work to search zip codes. Is there one that is still working?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

jd08 said:


> It's also unethical and illegal.


*Unethical*
I would tend to agree with you, but from my point of view, I see an institution specifically designed to profit off of the destruction of a GOD given institution.

*Illegal*
I learned earlier this year that the law of the land doesn't sanctify Marriage. I have another book of law and mediator that transcends the law of the land.

So crucify Impact Team...


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

intuitionoramiwrong said:


> I couldn't get that site to work to search zip codes. Is there one that is still working?


I was using that site yesterday and it just stopped working. I guess it was taken down.


----------



## intuitionoramiwrong (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes said:


> I was using that site yesterday and it just stopped working. I guess it was taken down.


Every time I try to go to one it has been taken down..lol


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay, I'm a little confused about something - I haven't really been following this whole AM thing much. But I started reading this thread, and got to the replies that gave out the links so one can search email addresses and see if they were part of this info dump.

I have 2 email addresses, and guess what? One of mine came up on the AM dump... (my "main" email address, to boot).

I certainly don't recall signing up there...

So I went to the actual site to see what's up. I tried to login with some random made-up login/password, which brought me to the "forgot login/password" screen, and I entered that email address. It said something like "if this email address is part of our database, you will receive an email telling you how to reset." 8 or so hours later, and no email from them (not in the junk or spam or deleted folders - nowhere).

Now, I am 100% certain I didn't sign up on that site, especially while I was not single, and I certainly would never have paid them, or any other site, for something like this, let alone give out my credit card #.

So my question is this: why did my email address come up in this info dump if I've never been to that site? Is it possible somebody else used that address for some reason? And if so, why? My email address has never been compromised (that I know of), is still active, and I've never received any emails from them, including my recent attempt at recovering whatever login/password info is allegedly there/not there.

I'm confused. I'm tech savvy, but NOT that much. Any of you wizards out there have any possible explanations?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
That is a very interesting test.

I see no reason to believe that the database is real and unaltered. 

It may also not be a paying customer database but a database of all emails they have. Those could include emails forwarded (sold / traded) to them from other businesses, some of which may be completely legitimate. 

I often get "Russian girls want to meet you" emails. Somehow spammers have my email. I wouldn't be at all surprised that AM has it as well. 




alexm said:


> Okay, I'm a little confused about something - I haven't really been following this whole AM thing much. But I started reading this thread, and got to the replies that gave out the links so one can search email addresses and see if they were part of this info dump.
> 
> I have 2 email addresses, and guess what? One of mine came up on the AM dump... (my "main" email address, to boot).
> 
> ...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

alexm said:


> Okay, I'm a little confused about something - I haven't really been following this whole AM thing much. But I started reading this thread, and got to the replies that gave out the links so one can search email addresses and see if they were part of this info dump.
> 
> I have 2 email addresses, and guess what? One of mine came up on the AM dump... (my "main" email address, to boot).
> 
> ...


alex, I'm assuming that you've checked, double-checked, triple-checked, etc for typos...?

How closely did any of the other data associated w/ the account resemble your actual data?

Were you able to see the IP and geo-tagged location associated w/ the account? If so, is the location listed of any significance to you?


----------



## MichinCC (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh man, all the search sites are down by the time I get to them. Let me know if one pops up that works on something besides email addresses.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> I'd not be quick to jump to conclusions. It does show interest and possibly intent, but it doesn't show if anything happened.
> 
> Lots of folks have been over at AM just to see what it is.


Lol. Right. Kinda like Pete Townsend and his "research".


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

MichinCC said:


> Oh man, all the search sites are down by the time I get to them. Let me know if one pops up that works on something besides email addresses.


Why do you have an interest or need to search this data?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

jd08 said:


> Why do you have an interest or need to search this data?


Dude. Look at where you're posting.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

alexm said:


> Okay, I'm a little confused about something - I haven't really been following this whole AM thing much. But I started reading this thread, and got to the replies that gave out the links so one can search email addresses and see if they were part of this info dump.
> 
> I have 2 email addresses, and guess what? One of mine came up on the AM dump... (my "main" email address, to boot).
> 
> ...


Have you signed up for established males.com or whatever its called?

Is it possible somebody at another time tried to log in with your email to see if you already had an account.

At one time anybody could put in an email address into the registration and it would return, "if you are having trouble logging in or cannot remember your password click (here)." People were using this exploit to see if someone already had an account, if not it took you to the unvalidated registration. Its possible that the site recorded these unvalidated emails.

As for you not getting the password reset email recently... Really, do you think AM is still allowing people to recover accounts, lol...

You really want to fux that hole?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

GusPolinski said:


> alex, I'm assuming that you've checked, double-checked, triple-checked, etc for typos...?
> 
> How closely did any of the other data associated w/ the account resemble your actual data?
> 
> Were you able to see the IP and geo-tagged location associated w/ the account? If so, is the location listed of any significance to you?


I just did the email thing, no data associated with it. Like I said, I was surprised when it said one of my addresses was compromised in association with the AM info dump.

I used one of the links in this thread, so I assumed it was a legit site.

One of the other links in this thread said that same email address was compromised, but through the Adobe hack, and something else. Not AM.

Like I said, I'm tech savvy, but not THAT tech savvy. And have no reason to have ever signed up for AM at any point in my life, married or single.

Basically, I'm not too concerned about it, however, if somebody uses that site to check email addresses, and mine comes up as a match, it certainly doesn't reflect well on me. Also wondering if anybody else's email address has come up with the same thing, despite not being a member of that site... (or having signed up on their own!)


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

gouge_away said:


> Have you signed up for established males.com or whatever its called?


I'm going to say no, but I also have no idea what that is! From the sounds of it - no :surprise:


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Adobe was massive, I'm guessing you plugged your email into haveibeenpwnd.com

If you register with haveibeenpwnd they will send you the details to your email, only if the email you register with hibp was compromised on AM.

You can't search somebody else's email for AM dump at haveibeenpwnd.

It wouldn't surprise me if trustify is outing anybody and everybody for AM regardless, they think they can scrub this... Not gonna happen.


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Dude. Look at where you're posting.


I guess all sense of decency goes out the window here. If you're looking for a spouse that's one thing. Searching for your neighbor or your buddy is different. The ramifications of this are too big to be excited about this info leaking onto the web. What's next? Someone hacks into planned parenthood and publishes a list of women who have abortions? Maybe they hack into gmail and dump all your emails online? Would we all be so lustily going after that information?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

You reap what you sew.

That's my take on it.


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

CantePe said:


> You reap what you sew.
> 
> That's my take on it.


So someone signing up for AM gives you the right to have unfettered access to that information? They deserve to have careers ruined and even commit suicide because of public shaming? How about the Muslims in Saudi Arabia who could be killed over the leak? Is that acceptable too? I hate to get in the way of a good lynch mob but this is really out of bounds to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I guess I just have no shame.
I'm 33 living in my mother's basement while going thru D.
A few weeks ago she walked in on me servicing myself. I was more embarrassed for her. Oh well, next time you knock, lol.

I'm not the type to ever engage in something without expecting the possibility I will get caught.
And something of this magnitude, its best to just own it, accept accountability, and work towards righteousness.

We all make mistakes, mistakes don't make bad people, good people make mistakes too. Learn, correct them, find out what causes you to do these things, and if its something you want to change, good people learn from there mistakes.

Sure, nobody here is Mother Theresa, but nobody is King David either, a friend of God!

Anybody here guilty of adultery+murder?

Let's make this right! But first you need to come out of the dark.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

gouge_away said:


> Adobe was massive, I'm guessing you plugged your email into haveibeenpwnd.com
> 
> If you register with haveibeenpwnd they will send you the details to your email, only if the email you register with hibp was compromised on AM.
> 
> ...


Just did that, and yes, my email address is on that list, too. WTF? Also Bitcoin. I don't have, and have never had, a Bitcoin account. Adobe, yes.

I've had this address since gmail first launched, so it's oooold, and obviously quite out there. I mainly use a Hotmail account these days, with my Gmail being a kind of back up, I guess.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

jd08 said:


> So someone signing up for AM gives you the right to have unfettered access to that information? They deserve to have careers ruined and even commit suicide because of public shaming? How about the Muslims in Saudi Arabia who could be killed over the leak? Is that acceptable too? I hate to get in the way of a good lynch mob but this is really out of bounds to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those who live in those areas of the world knew what their laws and cultural stance was.

Ruined careers are a consequence of the cheaters actions.

Suicide, while devastating and a tragic situation, was their choice in how to handle that.

They gave their identifying information to AM - no one put a gun to their head and made them do it.

All consequences of their actions and no one else's. Granted, there are a few exceptions like someone on here whose email they never signed up with.

I stand by my statement one reaps what they sew.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

CantePe said:


> I stand by my statement one reaps what they sew.


I agree, next time you think about cheating, find a hobby instead, arts and crafts, or interior design.


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

You reap what you SOW. If you're going to use a cliche that essentially says, "hey, if you're going to kill yourself over infidelity.....welp......so be it," at least get it right. Ironic for someone with the "beautiful words" of "I forgive" in their signature. I think it is abhorrent that the discussion of anyone killing themselves for any reason could have the undertone of "TFB for you, dude..." short of mass murderers.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> I guess I just have no shame.
> I'm 33 living in my mother's basement while going thru D.
> A few weeks ago she walked in on me servicing myself. I was more embarrassed for her. Oh well, next time you knock, lol.
> 
> ...



I get that everyone makes mistakes, and I'm sure there are plenty of those outed who are not remorseful. But, if I were looking in from the outside and was truly remorseful and wanted to save my marriage after being out would I find guidance here on TAM? From what I read, *no way*... TAM is like all the other noise out there, currently with no guidance.

This used to be a place (when I first came) that helped WS understand their BS and made sure they owned up to their deeds (no matter how slight). They helped guide some to R... I know that is no longer the mantra here. Now we tell them just get a lawyer and D his/her ass. I will admit in most cases this is the only option, but if you are patient and understanding some can actually find R. After all this is TAM or is it?

I read another forum where they were making fun of the two that committed suicide because they were outed. I hope that I don't read that same dribble here. Too much pain, I believe it is time for lend healing (even though some of that will involve its own pain)

I would willing to bet based on the AM model that the larger percentage of members never hooked up. It is not that most did not want to, it was more or less based on AM's business model. However, determined ones probably found how to cheat in more conventional ways. I also wonder how many signed up and looked but got a sudden blast of conscience. I don't believe the stories about those that just wanted to peek behind the curtain. However, I say again there are humans behind these silly usernames and email addresses. Their stories are varied and while I'm not ready to just be gullible to any gas lighting they want to put over on us, I say we be less like the rest of the dribble and invite those in willing to do the heavy lifting. So, if any really want to find the road back we can be a place of guidance. This is not the place of miracles, but I think if folks just stepped back maybe we can be that place TAM used to be. 

A call to any outed AM members who want to truly save their marriage. If you come here to bs us, don't waste our time. Only the sincere need sign up. Yes, you will likely get attacked but there are enough on here who will help. You will have a long hard painful road, but you have to decide what do you want. No doubt your level of involvement on AM will dictate actions you need to take. I want to see marriages saved if possible.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

gouge_away said:


> I agree, next time you think about cheating, find a hobby instead, arts and crafts, or interior design.


I'm a BS. Never cheated never will. So sorry my opinion doesn't match yours.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

changedbeliefs said:


> You reap what you SOW. If you're going to use a cliche that essentially says, "hey, if you're going to kill yourself over infidelity.....welp......so be it," at least get it right. Ironic for someone with the "beautiful words" of "I forgive" in their signature...


Too bad you wasted those 3 minutes googling usernames


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

jd08 said:


> So someone signing up for AM gives you the right to have unfettered access to that information? They deserve to have careers ruined and even commit suicide because of public shaming? How about the Muslims in Saudi Arabia who could be killed over the leak? Is that acceptable too? I hate to get in the way of a good lynch mob but this is really out of bounds to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have not shamed anyone or killed a saudi I did not dox anyone or join a lynch mob

Yes the impact team has responsibility as do the pepole who use am to cheat as do am for not protecting data 

You cant tell the whole world to pay no attention to the man behind the curtain 

The stuff the impact team had/have is worth killing over the dumbest thing they could do is to set on it and not release it. imagine the blackmail and confidential sources you could cultivate with that list .mil .edu .gov and gov people from other countries thats a spies wet dream


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

changedbeliefs said:


> You reap what you SOW. If you're going to use a cliche that essentially says, "hey, if you're going to kill yourself over infidelity.....welp......so be it," at least get it right. Ironic for someone with the "beautiful words" of "I forgive" in their signature...


Just because I can forgive doesn't mean I have to tolerate.

I find this thread ironic. 9/10 most here tell a BS to tell the OMW/OWH the truth. Yet, when a hacker group indirectly does so and I say indirectly because their intent was to show AM that they didn't provide a scrubbing service that they unfairly charged for for removing personal information from their servers permanently.

Who is really at fault here (if you take cheaters out of the equation). AM is. I can bet that they were too cheap to use anything but open source SSL and too stupidly greedy to learn from the heart bleed bug incident to go with privately coded SSL.

They fraudently charged for a service they actually didn't provide. Both of which are criminal negligence and criminal intent.

Everything you put out on the internet has no guarantee of safety and security. Everything you put out there is and always will be permanently out there. If you didn't want people to know don't put it out there.

And really? Arguing semantics and use of words? Beg pardon for the misuse of sew versus sow and how it offended you. I don't write/speak English as a first language.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Interesting that the one guys email showed up and he never had an account. Mine doesn't show up and I actually logged in once. Its not perfect I guess....with that said I still think the list is fairly accurate. If you are not a famous person or a known individual what would be the motive for someone to use your email? I can't see anyone's spouse buying that. However, I have heard of people creating ****** ******* accounts as a joke for friends before bachelorette/bachelor parties using their email addresses.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

changedbeliefs said:


> You reap what you SOW. If you're going to use a cliche that essentially says, "hey, if you're going to kill yourself over infidelity.....welp......so be it," at least get it right. Ironic for someone with the "beautiful words" of "I forgive" in their signature. I think it is abhorrent that the discussion of anyone killing themselves for any reason could have the undertone of "TFB for you, dude..." short of mass murderers.


Cheating is cowardly. Killing yourself because you've been caught cheating...is extremely cowardly.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

ReformedHubby said:


> Interesting that the one guys email showed up and he never had an account. Mine doesn't show up and I actually logged in once. Its not perfect I guess....with that said I still think the list is fairly accurate. If you are not a famous person or a known individual what would be the motive for someone to use your email? I can't see anyone's spouse buying that. However, I have heard of people creating ****** ******* accounts as a joke for friends before bachelorette/bachelor parties using their email addresses.


Nice friends to have in your court.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

gouge_away said:


> I guess I just have no shame.
> I'm 33 living in my mother's basement while going thru D.
> A few weeks ago she walked in on me servicing myself. I was more embarrassed for her. Oh well, next time you knock, lol.
> 
> I'm not the type to ever engage in something without expecting the possibility I will get caught.


That explains the new avatar :grin2:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKVZxujiU-A


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

CantePe said:


> I'm a BS. Never cheated never will. So sorry my opinion doesn't match yours.


Not sure he meant "you" as in YOU personally.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Not sure he meant "you" as in YOU personally.


There goes my Frenchiness. I believe you are correct. I read that wrong...

My apologies Gouge.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Given that AM is a scam and no one actually gets laid on the site, divorce lawyers will not obtain much other than proof of poor financial stewardship.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Speculation now surfacing that it was an inside job:

John McAfee: ****** ******* "Was An Inside Job"


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Speculation now surfacing that it was an inside job:
> 
> John McAfee: ****** ******* "Was An Inside Job"


Funny how coug life data was not part of the drop


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Speculation now surfacing that it was an inside job:
> 
> John McAfee: ****** ******* "Was An Inside Job"


In one hand, I've never heard of Impact Team hacker group before.

On the other hand, that dude is a drama queen. Have you ever seen his cheesy YouTube videos? He is one of those 15 minute infamous people...

And McAfee antivirus is one of the most resource sucking annoying, out dated pieces of software (my opinion of course) out there barring AVG of course, which is just as bad...sometimes worse.

He wants his new 15 minutes of fame, I wouldn't believe a word that comes out that guys mouth.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

CantePe said:


> There goes my Frenchiness. I believe you are correct. I read that wrong...
> 
> My apologies Gouge.




www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXJkLBj6G1k


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

CantePe said:


> There goes my Frenchiness.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5l0PD80u9k


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

skype said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5l0PD80u9k


That is hilarious being I am a Quebecer. However, slight misconception. The only province that has the language law is Quebec. Law 101 they call it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Speculation now surfacing that it was an inside job:
> 
> John McAfee: ****** ******* "Was An Inside Job"


Read that earlier.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dash74 said:


> Funny how coug life data was not part of the drop


I've been wondering about that as well. Speculation is that Cougar Life, while possibly somewhat dicey, isn't necessarily marketed to women (or men) seeking affairs.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

CantePe said:


> In one hand, I've never heard of Impact Team hacker group before.
> 
> On the other hand, that dude is a drama queen. Have you ever seen his cheesy YouTube videos? He is one of those 15 minute infamous people...
> 
> ...



The BBC and others were ahead of McAfee on the insider suspicion days ago, based on the information in the second dump. However, rather than being sexist about it, most other sources suggest the inside job was not an employee but a contractor to the parent company. 

But, that is all water under the bridge since most experts suggests this was a one time deal with a unique signature, so unless he/she/they try to pull off another data heist (typical to repeat signature breach), they will likely get away with it. My friend who works FBI cyber security say they have been parked all over the dark web these last few days, they are mostly listening for chatter. 

Of course the extortion has begun apparently... Most of those with business, government or military emails. Going price, 10,000 bitcoins or $285. The latter are amateurs since currency can be traced.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Of course the extortion has begun apparently... Most of those with business, government or military emails. Going price, 10,000 bitcoins or $285. The latter are amateurs since currency can be traced.


That's backwards isn't it? Its already out there. What would be the motivation to pay someone?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm. Interesting...

It Looks Like ****** ******* Execs Hacked a Competing Dating Site in 2012


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Hmm. Interesting...
> 
> It Looks Like ****** ******* Execs Hacked a Competing Dating Site in 2012


Is it possible then that this is an inside job and a revenge scheme?


What if this employee Bhatia did it. I mean if he hacked the competition, did AM CEO peeve him off somehow?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> That's backwards isn't it? Its already out there. What would be the motivation to pay someone?



That is just some of the chatter... It didn't make sense to me either.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

CantePe said:


> Is it possible then that this is an inside job and a revenge scheme?
> 
> What if this employee Bhatia did it. I mean if he hacked the competition, did AM CEO peeve him off somehow?


I suppose anything's possible.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Honestly I hope all these businesses (that advertise infidelity) lose major traffic to their sites. Something positive has to come from this event, I just can't watch any longer unless someone wants help.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't read the whole thread, so pardon me if tread old ground.

1) if an Internet based company with a high security standard could be hacked like this, Hillary Clinton's email server must have been so easy for Russia, which besides the KGB, has a lot of Internet criminal nerds who have made fortunes. Same is true of China.

2) Surviving Infidelity no longer is online. Perhaps they've been overwhelmed by the influx of new members.

3) This data theft will scare the bejeezus out of Facebook and other social media website. There is plenty of dirty about affairs in Facebook. I'll bet they don't erase anything. 

Wonder what happened the fappening scandal that exposed celebrities private videos and pictures?

4) I agree with Ikaika. TAM is not tolerant enough. Go back and read the oldest threads. WS and BS were talking on the same threads, reaching out and gaining understanding that help both.

When someone starting by saying, "I am like your husband (or wife)..." the person often had something insightful to say, especially when they managed to only speak about their pain. Anger tends to drive people away but honest pain, that cuts through a lot of fog.

When people cheat their marriages may not always be salvageable but even strong people can forgive. GutPunch did not ditch his WW. They are happily married.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

gouge_away said:


> I agree, next time you think about cheating, find a hobby instead, arts and crafts, or interior design.


That's all well and good until somebody decides to search my email, which has never (by my own hand) been associated with an AM (or Bitcoin) account, ever. Yet there it is.

Lynch mobs are very easy to get caught up in, but remember, there is ALWAYS somebody who gets dragged into it and doesn't deserve to be.

Especially internet lynch mobs. It's SO easy to get that snowball effect rolling downhill, to the point where it can't stop and just bowls over everybody in it's way.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

gouge_away said:


> Nice friends to have in your court.


Easy there, let's not start in on the hypotheticals.

Yes, my main, 11-year-old email address seems to have been included in this info dump of AM accounts (and Bitcoin, in my case, as well as Adobe). I have an Adobe account, but never a Bitcoin or AM one. At least not that *I* set up. I've also never received an email, as far as I know, from either of those companies.

Two pages later, and people are speculating that perhaps a "friend" of mine set up a fake account to have some fun with me. And this is how these internet lynch mobs roll.

I'm not defending myself, by the way, I'm actually at a loss about this and was wondering if anybody had any insight on it. Or perhaps they've discovered the same thing.

I'm also not freaking out about it. I'm the personality type that doesn't worry about something if I've done nothing wrong. My reputation IS important to me, of course (especially being self-employed.. urgh), but with something like this where there's nothing I can do about it, why stress? :grin2:


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

alexm said:


> I'm also not freaking out about it. I'm the personality type that doesn't worry about something if I've done nothing wrong. My reputation IS important to me, of course (especially being self-employed.. urgh), but with something like this where there's nothing I can do about it, why stress? :grin2:



To bad you aren't a plumber you tell everyone you was loaning out the snake :laugh:


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

gouge_away said:


> I agree, next time you think about cheating, find a hobby instead, arts and crafts, or interior design.


Ok, I just want be clear here.

I am a smartas$… this was posted in response to "you reap what you sew," sorry for the confusion, although I do believe hobbies might be a wonderful way to distract your mind from destroying marriages, I don't necessarily think that the tailoring arts are for everybody. Fishing might be more up your alley.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

alexm said:


> Easy there, let's not start in on the hypotheticals.
> 
> Yes, my main, 11-year-old email address seems to have been included in this info dump of AM accounts (and Bitcoin, in my case, as well as Adobe). I have an Adobe account, but never a Bitcoin or AM one. At least not that *I* set up. I've also never received an email, as far as I know, from either of those companies.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,

I wasn't saying that one of your friends was pranking you. I was just pointing out there are all sorts of reasons someone could be on there.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going to assume some who have affairs use Skype. Not a smart thing to do. I take some advance bass lesson (always something new to learn) on Skype from a guy in the UK. I googled myself and on page five it had a record of dates and topics I was on Skype with my instructor, him by name associated with me. 

So really, you don't even need to look at the AM database, a simple name Google search will bring up more evidence than you could have ever imagined. I never thought much about this till now. Our life is constantly recorded. I even found on page 10, my old TAM username associated with my real name. How that works, I don't know. So, if you think you are anonymous here, think again.

The dark web is not necessary any longer.

Btw, those that know my old username, the reverse search does not work... But that will be a matter of time.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Funny, ain't it? Most people don't want Big Brother watching them, yet something like this happens, and folks are all over it. Cause it isn't them getting the heat - some of them wrongly.

We're living in 1984 - something those of us old enough to remember absolutely feared.

I actually Googled my predicament, and a few articles popped up from various journalists and bloggers who claim that their email addresses are part of this dump, too, despite never having accounts registered. One common theme I noticed amongst those claims was that they all had common-ish names, and/or long-standing email accounts (the kind that don't require random digits after your name). As I was an early adopter of Gmail, I have an email address that is first name/last name, with no dash, underscore, numbers, etc. [email protected] My other email account (Hotmail) is fairly random (obscure band name followed by 4 digits).

One woman in particular was actually able to get into the AM account that her email address was registered to, and it was some guy in Africa who had the same name as her. Apparently AM didn't do email verification for accounts. You could theoretically input any address you wanted, real or not, and there you go. Helps answer my issue for sure, but certainly doesn't help if somebody goes looking and my email address pops up in there.

Therefore, this list is bogus IMO.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

Nothing to say on the matter, except "he who lives by the sword, dies by the sword".

But, apart from this new theme, which, frankly, holds me off from visiting my beloved TAM less and less frequently than heretofore, I can't bring any explanations for a constant stream of **********************************************************************************************.

Man, that's assley - maddison. We know what it is, for christ's sake. And I doubt any person visiting this site be unbeknownst to the existence of the site, as well, much less say "what's this? I totally have to go over there and create an account". Along with many other hey-we're-quite-gung-ho-to-fvck-our-lives paid sites.

Come on, mods. Are we children?


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

The supposed bitcoin dump includes my email address, and I never did anything with bitcoins.

Now if TAM is ever hacked - man, I'd better create a burner email right now and hope for the best.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

verpin zal said:


> Nothing to say on the matter, except "he who lives by the sword, dies by the sword".


Except that when someone swings that sword, innocent people will inevitably get hurt.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

ExiledBayStater said:


> The supposed bitcoin dump includes my email address, and I never did anything with bitcoins.
> 
> Now if TAM is ever hacked - man, I'd better create a burner email right now and hope for the best.


I wish somebody mistakenly signed me up for bitcoin, lol


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

CantePe said:


> In one hand, I've never heard of Impact Team hacker group before.
> 
> On the other hand, that dude is a drama queen. Have you ever seen his cheesy YouTube videos? He is one of those 15 minute infamous people...
> 
> ...


Yea, saw that.  Its why I said "speculation."


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

We are getting quite a bit of media in Australia about the "FALLOUT" of this event.

A lot of US social "experts" claiming that the damaged caused by releasing the list is having real massive social impact in society. Suicides, divorces, broken homes.

You know what........ GOOD! That argument is so absolutely backwards. 

The stigma against affairs has basically been eroded to such a point that it is almost celebrated in some cases. I have heard "She deserved to have an affair" a lot recently.

The cumulative damage being caused in society by there being no social consequence to having an affair is FAR FAR more significant than an email list of people being released.

Personally I'm GLAD this list has been released. It sends out the message that affairs ARE damaging, painful and hurtful.

Affairs are not a game, not something you play with online, not something to take lightly. 

Affairs should have real social impact. People have been committing suicide and divorcing in droves before this list was released, it jut doesn't get on the news.

I really hope that this list release serves to change people's opinions and have a net positive affect on society's values.

Cheaters are scum and deserve all they get.


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

poida said:


> We are getting quite a bit of media in Australia about the "FALLOUT" of this event.
> 
> A lot of US social "experts" claiming that the damaged caused by releasing the list is having real massive social impact in society. Suicides, divorces, broken homes.
> 
> ...




Change opinions? Net positive effect? Yeah, right. The only effect is making everyone feel less safe on the net. Genuine cheaters are going to cheat regardless. This release is lumping a whole lot of mostly innocent people into a really bad group of "cheaters." There's no distinction between someone who visited once out of curiosity or a closet gay looking for an underground meet up and someone who paid for membership and actively solicited women. The breadth of this and its impact on privacy should be troubling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

poida said:


> We are getting quite a bit of media in Australia about the "FALLOUT" of this event.
> 
> A lot of US social "experts" claiming that the damaged caused by releasing the list is having real massive social impact in society. Suicides, divorces, broken homes.
> 
> ...


I don't think anybody disagrees with the premise behind this, least of all me, however the "list" is not indicative of who actually has/had an account on this site. And that's the major problem with this - they're just email addresses associated with this site, which never VERIFIED email addresses from it's registrants.

How ****** ******* apparently handled this part of the security of it's site is akin to walking into somewhere that requires ID, and instead of having to produce a driver's license, you can just tell them your name. Then they release a list of the names of people who went into this place, and oh look, he was there, and she was there... and OMG, so was that guy!

I am proof of this. I don't have, and never had, an account on that site, nor with Bitcoin, to whom the same email address is also associated with. Yet if anybody I know, including my wife or family, decide to try my email address in one of the links provided in this thread, it will indicate that I am.

Is that justice? That people like me will be collateral damage in this? And that's worth it to some of you?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

jd08 said:


> The breadth of this and its impact on privacy should be troubling.


Well, around here at least, there's a huge distinction between privacy and secrecy.

I'm not troubled one bit by this secrecy being exposed for what it is.


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

alexm said:


> I don't think anybody disagrees with the premise behind this, least of all me, however the "list" is not indicative of who actually has/had an account on this site. And that's the major problem with this - they're just email addresses associated with this site, which never VERIFIED email addresses from it's registrants.
> 
> How ****** ******* apparently handled this part of the security of it's site is akin to walking into somewhere that requires ID, and instead of having to produce a driver's license, you can just tell them your name. Then they release a list of the names of people who went into this place, and oh look, he was there, and she was there... and OMG, so was that guy!
> 
> ...


YES, it's worth it. Absolutely. Just look at the GLOBAL publicity it is getting.

And the message it re-enforces is clear. CHEATING IS BAD.

There has been so little public discussion about CHEATING being bad over the last decade.

If anything, we see sit-com after sit-com and movie after movie with powerful popular people having affairs. Sure they are acting, but the message is exactly the same.

And if you haven't done anything wrong, then you have nothing to hide, do you. I'm sure your wife trusts and believes you.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

What software to use to view the .dump files?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

G.J. said:


> What software to use to view the .dump files?


Once unzipped they're just flat text files. Any text editor (Notepad for Windows, TextEdit for OS X, etc) will open the files.

That said, the files are HUGE, so it may take a while to open them, especially if you don't have a lot of memory or free disk space.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmm must have a problem as when ive unrared one it forms a .dump file


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

poida said:


> YES, it's worth it. Absolutely. Just look at the GLOBAL publicity it is getting.
> 
> And the message it re-enforces is clear. CHEATING IS BAD.
> 
> ...


I guarantee you'd be singing a different tune if you were in my shoes, or the countless others out of the 37 million.

The fact is, some people won't believe me. Do YOU believe me? You probably have your doubts, as do many others here.

Yes, my wife and I trust each other. But no matter how much trust she has for me, this would cause a seed of doubt in her mind.

Like I said earlier, I'm not sweating it - I know I've done nothing wrong. But many people will, and already do. People with much more to lose than I, who are innocent.

To me, no matter what the "crime" is, collateral damage is never acceptable. It may be in war, as the outcome could benefit millions of lives, but for things like this - NO.

Trust me - I came from a marriage in which there was adultery, and I did my best to expose her. But I had concrete proof.

What this is, is a bunch of email addresses that the hackers, AM, and the investigators all admit were never verified.

And sadly, what's going to happen is that schmoes like me are going to lose their otherwise happy marriages over this. It's probably already happened. And for what? Exposure of some d-bags? Healthy marriages WILL end over this - ones in which there WAS no adultery.

This is also one more thing that employers can search when conducting job interviews.

And this could, and will, and probably already has, cost people their jobs and their careers. Or a promotion. Or the ability to volunteer somewhere.

This is not reliable information, and it is sad that so many of you here don't care about that. You don't care about it because you're not on that list. And all you care about is that a bunch of people YOU DON'T KNOW are going to get busted for something that your ex may have done to you, so this makes you feel some sort of vindication, a small measure of revenge.

"Kill 'em all, let God sort them out" is not a good adage to live by, but I guess it sounds cool, right?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

G.J. said:


> Hmm must have a problem as when ive unrared one it forms a .dump file


To be clear, I'm not saying that the files will necessarily have .txt extensions.

Still, they should be text files that can be opened w/ any text editor.


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't be so dramatic. Comparing war to a list of email addresses? Oh please.

Healthy marriages will not end over this. 

In fact for may marriages it will likely trigger an important conversation.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

poida said:


> Don't be so dramatic. Comparing war to a list of email addresses? Oh please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I trust this to be true, taking it to the home away from voyeuristic eyes and between family members. Ignore the the dribble out there on the Internet and work on your marriage now. 

For those revealed, if you want chance at saving your marriage come clean with everything or at least as much as your SO can handle right now. Expect a lot anger and a lot of questions. Do not try to gloss over any of it. We have some amazing people here @Affaircare is a wonderful source... One of the best here on TAM. Please, enter if you want to save your strong marriage.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Here is something I discovered.
The one person (female) that I identified on the dump had 5 accounts associated to her email.

It appears that she opened and closed accounts, almost a year would go by and she opens and closes another account but has changed her username each time.

Like she got paranoid, and ditched one identity for a new one.

Its very possible the numbers of people actually using the service is not even a fraction of the 35million accounts.

Maybe after a successful hookup some people thought it would protect them to delete an account and start a new one.


----------



## SA2015 (Aug 25, 2015)

how do i get the list with the names? it seems all these downloads are not really trustworthy.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

see your messages


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

poida said:


> Don't be so dramatic. Comparing war to a list of email addresses? Oh please.
> 
> Healthy marriages will not end over this.
> 
> In fact for may marriages it will likely trigger an important conversation.


I'm not comparing war to this - I'm comparing the collateral damage effect that occurs when these types of things happen. One is justified (usually), the other is not.

And yes, healthy marriages will end over this because somebody's email address got caught up in it.

Yes, there are certainly positives to this sort of thing happening, but there are just as many negatives, and innocent people who are, or will get involved. I fail to understand how you don't see this.

One more time - that site in particular did not verify any email addresses. Anybody could sign up to that account using somebody else's email address, or a completely made-up one (which probably belonged to somebody, anyway) or an email address that is no longer active.

ANY email address. NO verification.

And THAT is the information that was hacked, and released. A bunch of email addresses. Like the former Prime Minister of Britain. I'm pretty sure Tony Blair didn't have an account on AM.

And some people are taking this list as gospel.

Ever sign up to get something for free, say from a credit card company at a sporting event? How many of you put a random phone number down? Or email address? Or physical address? Or even name?

The only verification this site did of its clients was if they had a paid membership through credit card. THAT information will more accurately out those people.

What has been released currently is completely useless information that includes god-knows-how-many people's email addresses who have never even BEEN to that site, let alone registered with them.

But that's enough for many of you, it appears. It's not even circumstantial evidence, let alone proof of anything. But some of you are so clouded by the subject matter that all common sense goes out the window.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The data will have errors. Huge data bases always do.

Some small minority will wrongly suffer consequences for what they did not do.

There is something called bad luck.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

alexm said:


> The only verification this site did of its clients was if they had a paid membership through credit card. THAT information will more accurately out those people.


This ^


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

LongWalk said:


> The data will have errors. Huge data bases always do.
> 
> Some small minority will wrongly suffer consequences for what they did not do.
> 
> There is something called bad luck.


Those aren't errors. There is no mistake that many, many email addresses, including mine apparently, WERE used to sign up to that site, and others (like Bitcoin, in my case).

The "error" is in the judgement used by the hackers to release THAT information, as it will get many people caught up in something they have nothing to do with. That is not bad luck on my part. It's essentially identification theft, but ONLY because these people released THAT information.

I do not get why this is so hard for some of you to comprehend, and that it is not getting through to you, or worse - that some of you couldn't care less about folks like me. I mean, hey, as long as some guy in Idaho gets outed. These are people you don't even know, yet this is some sort of sad victory for you. Screw those of us who have the misfortune of having some jag off use our email addresses to sign up for a site where the email address ISN'T VERIFIED and MEANS NOTHING, as far as the data released goes.

I'm wondering if some of you maybe don't even understand what "verified" means. You know when you sign up for some website that requires email verification, and you get an actual email right away, usually with a link attached? That.

This site DID NOT HAVE THAT. Anybody could enter any email address they wanted and be able to set up an account, which did not use email as a means of communication. I never received any correspondence from AM, or any indication that my email address had been used. I have no idea when this alleged account was set up, or by whom. My attempts to use my email address on that site to login or do a password reset haven't resulted in any emails being sent to me.

I have no pity for those that are getting outed by this who ACTUALLY DID SOMETHING, but the fact that some of you are so flippant about the multitudes of other people who did NOT do something is f***ing pathetic and you should be ashamed of yourselves. I'm waiting til one of you gets caught up in this, or knows somebody who does. Good luck with that.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

I find this whole thing a bit silly.........maybe partially because none of my info shows up in any of the am search engines.......grinning a bit.

When a married person has an affair with another....they just handed a loaded gun to the person they have having that affair with. At any point in the future, the affair partner has the information to murder the marriage of the other. And I can quickly think of dozens of reasons that might happen. Why do cheaters always trust their affair partner?? After all, they have shown their poor moral character by being involved in the affair in the first place. 

While I have an inappropriate friendship with a young lady friend (really just lunches and sharing/giving advice), there are many lines I do not cross. Physical intimacy is certainly one of them. Among a host of reasons, I could never trust another with being able to end my marriage at their discretion. I wonder why cheaters never think about that real possibility.....much more likely than being found from a database dump.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

What I don't understand is what difference the verification makes, security wise.

Are they allowing unverified emails access to search the database, then it isn't a very discrete portal.

Now if you were required to verify to post your profile onto the site for search purposes, then I would somewhat agree, unverified users are no more in the wrong as us whom browsed the data-dump, at worst they are guilty of voyeurism, at best investigating.

Now if they took it one step further, verified their account to be seen in the local searches, they are then intent on facilitating an affair.

Avid Life Media is guilty of facilitating a profitable sex ring for married men and women.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> What I don't understand is what difference the verification makes, security wise.
> 
> Are they allowing unverified emails access to search the database, then it isn't a very discrete portal.
> 
> ...


....as with all things....follow the money trail. As long as the credit card is valid, the site could not care less about any of the rest of it.

Lots of fake stuff going on with that site and others I am sure.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

gouge_away said:


> What I don't understand is what difference the verification makes, security wise.
> 
> Are they allowing unverified emails access to search the database, then it isn't a very discrete portal.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Anybody could (or still can?) sign up an account to that site using any email address they want, and even create a profile. I think what you get with payment is the ability to actually contact other members. That's the way I understand it, anyway. I've been on other dating sites before, prior to meeting my wife, and that's the model they used. You could create a profile, even upload photos, but you couldn't actually contact anybody on there unless you paid. I found that rather creepy, even though it was a legitimate dating site.

The main difference with those sites and AM, is that email verification was necessary to sign up. They sent a link to your address to verify you were a real person, I guess. AM did not. Hence so many public figures, politicians, gov't email addresses, etc. I can not, for the life of me, actually believe that all, or even most, of those are legitimate, and from those people, using those email addresses.

I've never actually been on that site, even lately with all the news about it. I would like to think that anybody who has a legitimate profile there would not actually have a profile picture of their face, but I'd probably be surprised. I mean, it's obvious anybody can sign up a fake profile and just have a look around, without paying for anything. I think one or two people within this thread have done exactly that, in the past, perhaps to check on their spouse - which is unfortunate if one feels they have to do that, but understandable. But those people, too, may have had their email addresses as part of this dump, and that sucks for them. If I had heard of this site while I was married to my ex wife, I may have done exactly that, without thinking of any future consequences.

From what I've read, the email address isn't used as a means of communication, and it defaults to not sending any sort of communications to whatever email address you have, for obvious reasons. Unless you select the option within the profile to allow your email address to receive emails, either from the site itself, or from users. I don't know exactly. That's just the way I understand it. I never received any emails to my account from that site, nor have I been able to use my email address to log in or even see whatever profile had been created using my address, or to get "my" profile information (username, password). Given that my Gmail account keeps spam mail for quite a while, I'm able to search that folder going back 30 days, before it automatically deletes messages. Nothing there from AM, and you'd think there would have been, especially lately.

Which leads me to believe that my address was used some time ago, and whatever profile once existed, does no longer. Which is ironic, because it'd actually be somewhat beneficial if it did. At least I would be able to see what's on there. Man or woman? Location? Age? etc. Something that could show that it's not actually me. Sigh.

So what good is the email address in the first place? Excellent question, to which I have no answer for. If it's not a necessary part of the registration process, then why require it in the first place? Maybe somebody with a better understanding of how these things work can answer that.

Or maybe, AM designed it like that in the first place and were thinking ahead... Blackmail-able info...


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

oneMOreguy said:


> While I have an inappropriate friendship with a young lady friend (really just lunches and sharing/giving advice), there are many lines I do not cross. Physical intimacy is certainly one of them. Among a host of reasons, I could never trust another with being able to end my marriage at their discretion. I wonder why cheaters never think about that real possibility.....much more likely than being found from a database dump.


Seriously???? You are judging people on AM and you admit to an inappropriate friendship with a young lady friend. Honestly that is worse than being on AM. I am a WS, and I hate to say it, but what America fails to realize is that most of the people on AM are wannabes. They didn't really have affairs. You refer to "cheaters" but you are already headed down that path. I have been there. That inappropriate relationship you have with that young lady can turn physical quickly. Trust me. You don't have as much control over yourself as you think you do. If she makes the first move, what would you do???? The answer you have in your head, is probably different than how it would go down.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> What I don't understand is what difference the verification makes, security wise.
> 
> Are they allowing unverified emails access to search the database, then it isn't a very discrete portal.
> 
> ...



Investigations only work if you go all the way with your investigation. That is the individual signed up and actually carried through with their affair. Otherwise, all you have are speculation based on a person poor judgment. I know how folks jump to conclusions on TAM, but my bet most affairs that AM was advertising are still taking place as we speak without Them. Most are meeting at work, bars, etc. So, my guess, not as much actual action was taking place via AM, but money was being handed over. It was a perfect business model, sell a secret dream to some individual who lost his moral compass. Tell them to fork over more and more money to likely screw someone they could have picked up in the red light district. 

The bases of the M to real F ratio was crazy. And, unless guys were getting some sloppy 32nds, my guess is most guys were just taken for a ride. There were also articles suggesting of the 5% real women signed up, almost half were there working the oldest profession. So, it would appear AM was nothing more than a pimping service.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Seriously???? You are judging people on AM and you admit to an inappropriate friendship with a young lady friend. Honestly that is worse than being on AM. I am a WS, and I hate to say it, but what America fails to realize is that most of the people on AM are wannabes. They didn't really have affairs. You refer to "cheaters" but you are already headed down that path. I have been there. That inappropriate relationship you have with that young lady can turn physical quickly. Trust me. You don't have as much control over yourself as you think you do. If she makes the first move, what would you do???? The answer you have in your head, is probably different than how it would go down.



Agree


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Investigating this database is waste of time and energy, unless you have a real ability to carry out the investigation to the fullest extent. In the meantime some will get their reputations ruined forever for more of a lapse of judgement than any real infidelity. I say we stop worrying about this dribble any longer. 

The hackers were competitors in the same game not some moral police.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> Investigations only work if you go all the way with your investigation. That is the individual signed up and actually carried through with their affair. Otherwise, all you have are speculation based on a person poor judgment. I know how folks jump to conclusions on TAM, but my bet most affairs that AM was advertising are still taking place as we speak without Them. Most are meeting at work, bars, etc. So, my guess, not as much actual action was taking place via AM, but money was being handed over. It was a perfect business model, sell a secret dream to some individual who lost his moral compass. Tell them to fork over more and more money to likely screw someone they could have picked up in the red light district.
> 
> The bases of the M to real F ratio was crazy. And, unless guys were getting some sloppy 32nds, my guess is most guys were just taken for a ride. There were also articles suggesting of the 5% real women signed up, almost half were there working the oldest profession. So, it would appear AM was nothing more than a pimping service.


Oh and the guy that's so eager to cheat on his wife, but too afraid to get caught. I'm sure most of AM was filled with those types.

Many of my male friends are like that, they talk the talk, but deep down they know they have too much to lose.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> Oh and the guy that's so eager to cheat on his wife, but too afraid to get caught. I'm sure most of AM was filled with those types.
> 
> Many of my male friends are like that, they talk the talk, but deep down they know they have too much to lose.



I'm not saying there were not cheaters on there, but a blanket statement without a thorough investigation is meaningless. It is time to realize AM was total scam. I bet there were some that signed up on AM only to cheat in the more traditional way. However, again some may have just had bad judgment signing up but never went through with their intention. So, let's be real careful with our pre-judging everyone the same.

I think the best way to judge if your partner is cheating on you is to do the old fashion work with the typical signs of a cheater. So, the database is meaningless.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I talked to a reporter (friend to a colleague - at least every news outlet has downloaded it) here and they are taking very little faith in what the database represents. They realized the numbers of the gender split and the people did not add up. Most are now telling their loved ones do the hard work investigation and assume he was a moron for the moment. 

This reporter also did a scrub of the unzipped file and found five Trojan horses and number of worm files (all hidden)... It may be that someone else put them there to hack private and other systems. You can bet the pentagon downloaded the file. You get my drift?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

So for any wife reading this and you found your H email address on there, do the work. Start here http://www.womansdivorce.com/cheating-husband.html

Then do the data collection. Invest in a VAR for starters.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Even if he was not on AM, follow the signs if you suspect something is not right.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I would say googling your SO's full name or derivatives of it will yield more results. In some cases you will even get usernames from some sites that lack good security. Since most folks tend to recycle their username, this is helpful in a number of secondary searches. Like I said yesterday, I found on page five of a google search of my name the exact times an topics of the advance Skype bass lessons I was taking online. Get my drift with this one. They can close the Skype window if you walk in the room but the session is recorded online.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh, you would be amazed how many people on dating sites use the same screen name as Facebook, Google+, MySpace, twitter. It isn't difficult to figure out.

Even google searching a screen name will provide results from background check services, linking more screen names to more email addresses, residency information, property tax records.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

So, this reporter talked to a few victims. They said within 5 minutes of signing up there were 10 msgs from females. A few of the messages were like this "my H might be on here looking for me, so follow me via this link. Can you help me pay for this site so my H does not suspect I'm cheating". The price $25. So the database is primarily a list of potential Johns. More cheating goes on via FB.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

These guys thought they were going to have an affair with a hot MILf, but more often than not they were getting it on with a pro. What women introduce herself and says "I want no strings attached just a fvck buddy". A pro, that's who. 

I'm not saying this was a good thing, just not what most folks thought and not what was advertised as being.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> So the database is primarily a list of potential Johns. More cheating goes on via FB.


Exactly, CDC downloaded it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> Exactly, CDC downloaded it.



Up tick in STIs? Yea, I wouldn't waste a minute on the database, I have better things to do with my life than worry about what some sorry fool spent on a total scam when he could have just made more friends on FB or gone down to the red light district to pick up pro, in true anonymity.

Btw, I'm in no way advocating cheating, just suggesting what would have the easier route for those willing to cheat. 

Real affairs as you know can be far more damaging because of the emotional aspect involved.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

AM – the site that cannot be named on TAM, makes no sense to me, but there you are – is like McDonald's or some other fast food. The packaging and service are more important than the contents.

It would be interesting to know if AM, expelled prostitutes from the site.

I agree with Ikaika that Facebook would be the best place to troll for affair partners, not among friends, but among strangers who pop up. People in groups.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Real life stories of people who got nailed. How about the woman with 8 different affair partners? What a skank.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/21/tec....html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool&iid=obnetwork


----------



## WhyAmIHere (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been watching this story with interest. 

Almost 300 of the 23,000 or so in my town had registered, so about 1.5 in every 100 people (counting total residents, a lot less if you only count married adults.

Less than 20 were female of which only a handful had actually completed a profile to any extent. Of the 270 or so male accounts only around 30 appeared to have created much of a profile - the rest was idle curiousity I suspect. And I wonder how many of the rest were a silent cry for help..

~30 million distinct email address, so about 7 million accounts that had re-used an email address, either trying something new or re-registering. 

Based on those numbers, letting the fact that your partner's email address is in the database destroy your marriage is, I think, an over-reaction. I suspect many more people have thought about having an affair, or been tempted, than actually will do, but being tempted and resisting does not make you a cheater.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

WhyAmIHere said:


> I've been watching this story with interest.
> 
> Almost 300 of the 23,000 or so in my town had registered, so about 1.5 in every 100 people (counting total residents, a lot less if you only count married adults.
> 
> ...


A silent cry for help?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

WhyAmIHere said:


> I've been watching this story with interest.
> 
> Almost 300 of the 23,000 or so in my town had registered, so about 1.5 in every 100 people (counting total residents, a lot less if you only count married adults.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but it's worth noting that there is a distinct difference between a) an idle curiosity and b) actively taking steps toward sating said curiosity.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

In the end I'm far less interested in the gossip of lives destroyed, rather I'm more interested in folks coming here to fight for their marriage. If one positive can come from this it would be that there will be far less traffic to those sites promoting easy access to an affair partner and instead getting people to fight for their marriage in advance of looking outside of it. 

If anyone had downloaded the dump and read the initial page manifesto (95% male most of which did not actually have an affair through AM) they would have gotten this same message. But, I get it, too many folks have the rubber necking sensation of seeing the "accident at the side of the road". I will not be that cruel and hope that some will come here to fight for their marriage. These are the people I'm interested in working with in the end.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Fair enough, but it's worth noting that there is a distinct difference between a) an idle curiosity and b) actively taking steps toward sating said curiosity.


Eh, I don't know. I actually hadn't even though of this angle, but I could see someone being curious enough about it and registering just to see what was actually going on in there. I belong to a message board about true crime and in some of the cases, some of the members have gone as far as creating profiles on dating sites and fetish/swinger sites to "get more information" on the suspects. Some (like me) wouldn't have the guts, but these people do report back what they've found and it's just a curiosity thing.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Seriously???? You are judging people on AM and you admit to an inappropriate friendship with a young lady friend. Honestly that is worse than being on AM. I am a WS, and I hate to say it, but what America fails to realize is that most of the people on AM are wannabes. They didn't really have affairs. You refer to "cheaters" but you are already headed down that path. I have been there. That inappropriate relationship you have with that young lady can turn physical quickly. Trust me. You don't have as much control over yourself as you think you do. If she makes the first move, what would you do???? The answer you have in your head, is probably different than how it would go down.


....sorry I did not see this sooner and respond. She and I have truly backed away from a situation that might have gotten worse. I have explained most of it in bits and pieces over the years.......but the use of "inappropriate friend" is both a reminder to myself and others that I come more from the WS side of things, and that my perspective reflects quite a bit of self evaluation from that angle.

As far as judgement, no.....not a bit. I am much more of a factual guy. I was not bashing the folks on the AM site as much as I am pointing out to all WS how dangerous an affair is. Please reread what I said with that in mind, and maybe you will see how global I meant my statement to be. Pure and simple.....if you are a WS, your affair partner at any time can choose to murder your marriage. More likely to impact you than your name in a database.


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

alexm said:


> I am proof of this. I don't have, and never had, an account on that site, nor with Bitcoin, to whom the same email address is also associated with. Yet if anybody I know, including my wife or family, decide to try my email address in one of the links provided in this thread, it will indicate that I am.


I believe you, sir. And here's why.

I had read somewhere that you could punch in a completely made-up e-mail address into those searchable databases and it would still return a positive hit. Just for fun, I keyed in my own e-mail address and it returned as part of the Ash-Mad database.

This was a complete shock to me because I've never visited the site in my life, let alone signed up or given them any money. Online, I use eBay and that's pretty much it.

I'm actually a little concerned about this now because I've been trying to figure out why I would have ended up in their database. I've been using my primary e-mail address for years; I don't keep it a secret and it's probably plastered all over the Internet. I wonder, did I sign up for something at some point and my e-mail address (and probably thousands of others) were sold to Ash-Mad? Does my computer have some malware installed that's providing my e-mail address to phishing web sites?

Another possibility that's dawned on me is that somebody with ill intentions deliberately used my e-mail address. My ex-wife used to stalk me online, making snippy responses to my blog, following me on message boards, etc. and I wouldn't put it past her to sign me up for something like Ash-Mad. I don't know how long their site has been operating, but this could have been ten years ago. If that's the case, I wonder how far she took it? I'm not concerned about any of my credit card information being exposed (my ex doesn't have access to any of that) but she could have used my real name, and actual photos of me from Facebook, etc.

I've spent the last two days trying to find one of those searchable databases where you can look up your first and last name, or do a search by ZIP code, but by the time I get to one, the server is always overloaded or Ash-Mad has already ordered them to take it down. What I really want to see is whether my real name and home address are in there somewhere. 

Anybody got any suggestions on how to go about this?


Quigster


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There's no reason to believe that all of the AM data leak check sites are legit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

I went on to look to see if anybody I know is on it. My school email is on it, as well as an email I haven't used for years. Something tells me its a sham. I have never and would never use that site. Hmm, time to go and try to see if any friends are on it to freak them out....


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

Somebody please tell me how you are finding people on this list.

I found the one address at the beginning of the thread that ........leaked.com

It directs be to a web hosting site. I want to look at this list.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Quigster said:


> I'm actually a little concerned about this now because I've been trying to figure out why I would have ended up in their database. I've been using my primary e-mail address for years; I don't keep it a secret and it's probably plastered all over the Internet. I wonder, did I sign up for something at some point and my e-mail address (and probably thousands of others) were sold to Ash-Mad? Does my computer have some malware installed that's providing my e-mail address to phishing web sites?
> 
> 
> 
> Quigster


Yeah, my two email addresses are both older than 10 years (one hotmail and one gmail), and they're both definitely out there.

It's never been something I was concerned about before, as both email services have excellent spam filters, therefore I never really thought twice about using either address to sign up for things or websites (or forums...)

The interesting thing is that I'm not particularly concerned if somebody (like my wife for example) finds out one of my addresses is associated with this info dump - as I did nothing wrong, it's not difficult to explain.

What I AM concerned about is if somebody I'm friends with, or a client of mine, or a prospective employer, or my wife's friends or family, or her ex, or my ex, etc etc etc come across this and just make assumptions and say nothing to me.

The people who matter most to me would either say something to me (which I could defend), or simply not jump to conclusions. Then there's a large group of people who might come across that and not want to get involved by saying something to me or my wife, or who would sit back and judge.

But I'm also making assumptions that somebody would be searching for that email address, on purpose, which isn't all that likely. Though people here on TAM sure seem to be into it for some reason. I have no idea as to why anybody actually wants to see this database in the first place, short of checking to see if they (or their spouse, I suppose) is on it. Why anybody would be plugging in their friends or families email addresses to see if they come up is mind-boggling.

But it seems to all be justified by the fact that these are alleged cheaters, and being total scumbags, everybody has a right to know.

I've seen far too many posts (a few here, and many elsewhere on the interwebs) of people publicly saying their neighbour or acquaintance or co-worker are in this list. That's horrifying to me. You'd have to actually search through this data to find somebody like that. What makes somebody decide they're going to search for this person or that, if it has no relevant bearing on their life?

Honestly, if somebody other than my wife came to me and said "Hey Mike, your email address is part of that info dump, what's up with that?" the first thing I'd ask them is why the F did you even search for me in the first place??


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

where_are_we said:


> Somebody please tell me how you are finding people on this list.
> 
> I found the one address at the beginning of the thread that ........leaked.com
> 
> It directs be to a web hosting site. I want to look at this list.


OK. I guess I am not entitled to this secret. Keep asking this question. Is it because I am not a dude or what?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

where_are_we said:


> OK. I guess I am not entitled to this secret. Keep asking this question. Is it because I am not a dude or what?


A few folks have downloaded the files via torrents. As for the rest, there are various sites popping up all over the place, but the motive for each of them -- as well as the integrity of the data itself -- would seem to be questionable at best. Additionally, most are shut down within two to three days of launch.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

I downloaded the dump but only programme I could get to open it was EditPad Pro 7 (30 day free trial)

You will need to use its search for name or city etc.

its not in a very readable format when you view it

see your inbox messages on how to get it

P.S.
That script should help to search it


----------

